# Happy 1st Birthday to Astro - The best laid plans hey!



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

The best laid plans of mice and men hey. I had planned the most exciting day for Astro, being his very 1st birthday. I planned some walks and a beach visit and to make him the happiest little puppy ever today. But, unfortunately, he chose today to push my patience. He wouldn't recall, he wouldn't leave things and was generally just a naughty little boy all day. If Zsa Zsa was on the back seat, he took it from her, if she went to the front, he went and sat on her. 

So, unfortunately, I had to be very strict with little Astro today, as I don't want to fail his testing of me   I even resorted to some treat training!!! :-[ :-[ Yep, me....treat training 12, 15 and 20 month old dogs........ Just goes to show you, they are not a set and forget item are they. They require constant training to keep everything in check while they are younger.... (That's under 9 for a Vizsla   ).

But, I have all three home now and am about to prepare dinner. For his birthday dinner, he is going to get a doggy kinder surprise. I put an uncooked egg in his bowl and when he cracks it, he gets the gooey surprise inside. He loves them. He eats the shell too


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

happy birthday Astro ;D


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday Astro from Elroy!


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Happy birthday from Finch and I! Your kinder surprise sounds great... we'll have to try that soon!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Happy birthday Astro! Way to keep your dad on his toes!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday Astro!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie sings:

"Happy Birthday, roo roo,
Happy Birthday, roo roo,
Happy Birthday dear Astro...
Happy Birthday, roo roo!"


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Happy B-day, Astro!! :-*

I couldn't agree with you more on


Ozkar said:


> They require constant training to keep everything in check while they are younger.... (That's under 9 for a Vizsla   )


 Every day is a training day!


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Happy birthday Astro...may you have a dog gone tail waggin day!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Astro! May this be the first of many, many, many happy birthdays


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Good morning all. Thanks for the warm happy birthday wishes for Astro. He ended up having a great day, even if I had to reign him in a little more than usual. 

The three of them are just having their morning bone after a walk up to the local park to intimidate the small white fluffies that frequent it. It's designated off lead, but rarely do you see them let off. So it's fun to just let my dogs wander up to these dogs, while they bark hysterically at my dogs and my dogs just wag their tails and look at them like they are strange...


----------

